# New Garage Project - Start to Finish!



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi All,

Been a little pr-occupied with with a few life changes one being a new house and an opportunity to sort the garage from the start exactly the way i want it.

Its about the only thing out of all the other rather large projects in the house that i took pics for throughout the process lol Sad I know....
Well Its a pretty perfect garage, large double garage spaces for 5 cars on the drive, Electrics and a huge loft which is boarded.

So heres the garage when i took the keys......



















First thing was to rip out the old hard board ceiling and plaster board it...



















Then Skimmed and ceiling and walls painted.










I wanted a nice hard wearing flooring and although the lino was ok at my old house i want this floor to not age and handle the weight of the freelander....
I ended up going for Polyflor, not cheap but completely water resistant as the joins are seam welded. Even had the floor levelled with latex screed.



















Cars in 



















Next was the old garage doors, They had dents and only locked from the inside and i wanted full electric doors, i had the same at the old house but canopy ones which ment the freelander wouldnt fit, so this time had tracked.
I measured, measured worried measured and ordered...










Squeaky bum time!










Happy days...










At night some spots finish it off.



















Time to move to the inside, i thought about lots of options but not wanting to be rash, ive opted for some plastic shelving which i actually really like and instead of getting a work bench ended up buying more for both sides.



















Z4 tucked up.



















Boths sides done.





































Both Cars in, still a good amount of room around.



















Further back.










Done!










Hope you enjoyed this little project, My next job is to upgrade the lighting although you can see an inspection light on the wall which is handy for correction work.

I Pressure washed the drive way with a patio cleaner this weekend, 4-5 hours job, filthy work but looks great. Will post up a few pics of the drive too.

Anyway no excuse not to keep the cars nice now, and a few of my friends too! lol.

Thanks for looking

PaulN


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

[email protected]@king good buddy! You've been a busy fella

What happened to the Boxster?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

nortonski said:


> [email protected]@king good buddy! You've been a busy fella
> 
> What happened to the Boxster?


Long Story...... lol


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Busy fingers again Paul. I actually thought it would of been the boxster and Z in there. Will have to drop by when I get chance.


----------



## rinns (May 24, 2008)

Looking good chap, a move for me on the cards in the next three years if the wife can stop spending.....


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks fantastic, love a good garage build thread.

You'll have to drop by our slightly bigger garage for a cuppa! 

Gaz


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Very nice :thumb:, but a bit of a state when you got the keys 

Recently moved house too, similar size garage, (mine has a single (double) door). So nice to have the space. 

I do like the look of that flooring :argie:, I need to have a look at their site


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

great garage bud :thumb:


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Love it


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice work Paul, you seem to missing one thing, and a big thing at that.............

A COFFEE MACHINE ..


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

dooka said:


> Nice work Paul, you seem to missing one thing, and a big thing at that.............
> 
> A COFFEE MACHINE ..


lol its in the kitchen, i dont need to hide in the garage anymore haha!


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi Paul looks fantastic, with out being rude what type of money per square metre did you pay for the Poly floor?
I think the coffee machine would be good:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

a1diamond said:


> Hi Paul looks fantastic, with out being rude what type of money per square metre did you pay for the Poly floor?
> I think the coffee machine would be good:thumb:


With the Leveling Compound included which needs doing 4-5 days before its about £25 psqm + vat

Im very very please with it. :thumb:

Dont need a coffee machine or Beer fridge in the garage just call my Brazilian Maid to bring me one!!!!


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

PaulN said:


> Dont need a coffee machine or Beer fridge in the garage just call my Brazilian Maid to bring me one!!!!


How much is a Brazilian Maid psqm ?? :lol:

Cracking garage :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Amazing gaurage! Can I ask if you dont mind where you got those shelves from mate they look perfect for my collection :thumb:


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Very nice. Never seen flooring like that. Can you give me a link to a supplier please?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

dandam said:


> How much is a Brazilian Maid psqm ?? :lol:
> 
> Cracking garage :thumb::thumb:


Sorry I dont know she pays to be with me!!!! :argie:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Chrissyronald said:


> Amazing gaurage! Can I ask if you dont mind where you got those shelves from mate they look perfect for my collection :thumb:


http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7017728.htm

I order an extra one and make 5 tier sets instead of the 4. Works better for my garage.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Stevesuds said:


> Very nice. Never seen flooring like that. Can you give me a link to a supplier please?


Company call Polyflor My fitter said some shops in the higcross have it as flooring, also its used for wet rooms.

http://www.polyflor.com/jh/products.nsf/products!open&family=hom

For me the completely sealed area making it waterproof was the winner of interlocking tiles.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

That looks great Paul, a lovely conversion :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks fantastic !


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice set up mate :thumb:


----------



## a1diamond (Apr 2, 2012)

PaulN said:


> With the Leveling Compound included which needs doing 4-5 days before its about £25 psqm + vat
> 
> Im very very please with it. :thumb:
> 
> Dont need a coffee machine or Beer fridge in the garage just call my Brazilian Maid to bring me one!!!!


You sound like Ronnie Biggs:lol:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice garage going on there. Will you be extending back or out to the side at some point?



PaulN said:


> Dont need a coffee machine or Beer fridge in the garage just call my *Brazilian Maid *to bring me one!!!!


How do you know she's got a Brazilian?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

that looks good mate

might order some of those shelves soon


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

svended said:


> Very nice garage going on there. Will you be extending back or out to the side at some point?
> 
> How do you know she's got a Brazilian?


No plans to do any extra building work, the house is plenty big enough, as is the garage.

The Garage has a huge Loft which with a little work could be an impressive office... Although ive already got a nice office in the house.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> Busy fingers again Paul. I actually thought it would of been the boxster and Z in there. Will have to drop by when I get chance.


Good seeing you Saturday buddy, been a while since we caught up so good to chat...... and make coffee..lol


----------



## JMB (Apr 23, 2009)

Lovely garage that Paul, good choice on the Polyflor its great stuff. I have Altro non-slip in mine and its quality but lucky for me it cost me nothing as the family business is the flooring trade.

Keep up the good work.

John


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

JMB said:


> Lovely garage that Paul, good choice on the Polyflor its great stuff. I have Altro non-slip in mine and its quality but lucky for me it cost me nothing as the family business is the flooring trade.
> 
> Keep up the good work.
> 
> John


Thanks,

Yes its great stuff, i nearly went for black panther which is dark black with few blue streaks. Glad i didnt it would have really shown the dirt up....


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome space you have there, love the lights, I was going to put one either side of my door but think might go above like yours gives of great light.

Your floor, is it like a resin floor over the self leveller or more like a very high quality floor paint?

What depth of self leveller did you put down, my original floor is cracked this would be best way to do it without either smashing up the original or laying a further 2" of concrete over existing.

Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Dan_Mol said:


> Awesome space you have there, love the lights, I was going to put one either side of my door but think might go above like yours gives of great light.
> 
> Your floor, is it like a resin floor over the self leveller or more like a very high quality floor paint?
> 
> ...


Thanks, its getting there, rewiring, and better inside lighting next.

The floor is A long sheet that has a welded joint. Dont know about the self leveling depth but can be more then 10-15mm best thing ask a flooring company. Id use something to fill the cracks well before using the self leveling compound. Wouldnt smash the floor up because you will need to re concrete.

Paul


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice work Paul

Is the flooring the "standard XL" line? from Polyflor?

Also, for the drive, I'd recommend using some Resiblock drive sealer - I used it after seeing Steve (LeadFarmer's) thread and I can say its the best £300 I've spent so far - stops the sand/dire being splashed up from the drive when cleaning the car too!

Pics of my drive are on the thread too so you can see both.

www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=224603


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Lovely setup - very clinical and organised


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Buck said:


> Nice work Paul
> 
> Is the flooring the "standard XL" line? from Polyflor?
> 
> ...


Ive linked the range earlier in the thread mate.

I like the look of Resiblock, but my drive is huge, 5-6 cars and a decent size in from of the house too.... Wonder how much that would cost......


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

RefinedDetails said:


> Lovely setup - very clinical and organised


Thanks, That was the look i was after, I was tempted to add wall photos or my large detailing world banner but i think clean and simple is the way for me.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Very nice man cave , two black cars To keep clean ! Your a sick sick man !


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Looking great dude. Loving it !!


----------

